# “Affection Is a Resource” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2019)

For the first time in its lengthy and esteemed history, our challenge resulted in two entries going head to head for the victory. Both works were tight and soundly utilized the prompt in my humble opinion, so I extend sincere kudos to both our entrants. That said, please joining us in congratulating our winner, *Mish *for his stunning entry, *Obtuse Conditions*.

In addition to winning this month’s Laureate, as well as a one month free FoWF subscription, Mish also has the honor of again selecting our next prompt.



Congratulations, my dear! That’s two Laureates in a row! I’d love to see a hat trick for you next month. Superb work, dear, truly!


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, a nice poem.  Both were decent but I thought Mish's shaded it.


----------



## Mish (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who voted for my poem! I really appreciate it! And sorry for making the prompt for this challenge hard, I feel responsible that the prompt I chose may have been the reason why so few have entered this month's challenge, I promise I will come up with a less challenging prompt next time. Though I am glad that we had this prompt, I felt a strong attachment to it as I knew a good poem would come from it and one did. I especially feel proud of the lines:

When care is a resource
Extended, retracted.

As they accurately summarized a couple of my friendships and my deeper feelings related to them. This poem turned out to be a rather therapeutic experience.

Another thing I discovered is I tend to write better poetry when I exercises minimalism and economy of words, covering only the main points that I wish to express. 

I also really enjoyed "True Love - Half Price", may I know who was the author? It utilized the prompt in a way I didn't anticipate, which was very refreshing.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 26, 2019)

Your prompt wasn't the problem - my chaotic life was (is).


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Mish! You presented a thought-provoking prompt and a stunning poem which got my vote. As you note, the other entry was an ingenious take on the prompt and made a worthy competitor. Two really good poems made up for the lack of entries. Like Phil, my life has kept me from competing for a while but I look forward to your next prompt and will do my best to get a poem together next time.

Jen


----------



## andrewclunn (Oct 26, 2019)

Well done.  I was required to vote for you, but would have even if the rules had not stipulated it.


----------



## Mish (Oct 27, 2019)

jenthepen said:


> Congratulations, Mish! You presented a thought-provoking prompt and a stunning poem which got my vote. As you note, the other entry was an ingenious take on the prompt and made a worthy competitor. Two really good poems made up for the lack of entries. Like Phil, my life has kept me from competing for a while but I look forward to your next prompt and will do my best to get a poem together next time.
> 
> Jen



Thank you so much jenthepen,

I'm so glad everyone could relate! I look forward to your entries.


----------



## Mish (Oct 27, 2019)

andrewclunn said:


> Well done.  I was required to vote for you, but would have even if the rules had not stipulated it.



Thank you andrewclunn! Likewise, I voted for your entry, but would have done anyway if I wasn't required. It was brilliant! I look forward to your other work.


----------

